# Dreamstime Portfolio



## bmcleod19 (Dec 2, 2015)

Please check out my portfolio on Dreamstime. I would really appreciate it. Just trying to make a little extra money.

<Link deleted>


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2015)

If you want to post images here for comment/critique, you're welcome to, however links to commercial 'sites are not acceptable, and given that we're a community of photographers, you're probably not going to find any new buyers.


----------

